# Size sharps bins



## EmmaLou (Dec 22, 2008)

What size sharp bins do you use? I have a 1 litre one which doesnt take to long to fill but the problem is that the pen needles dnt actually fit in without pushing them and because the needle comes through the bottom bit i could actually prick myself with it. So that isnt very safe. Been to my doctors and chemist and apparently cant get a bigger one on prescription. But the hole you put the needle isnt big enough! What size etc is urs. X


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 22, 2008)

I use a 1 litre one and the pen needles fit through fine. 
Do you put the outer plastic cap back on your needles? 

you can get bigger ones as my in-laws have a huge one, must be about 10 litres (if I had that it would take me around 10 years to fill!)


----------



## EmmaLou (Dec 22, 2008)

yeh i put the outer plastic bit on. I kno you can get lots of different sizes i work in a GP's surgery so i know they make them. Maybe mines a different shape to urs. Going to speak to my DSN and clinic to see what they can do.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sharps Bin*

I have exactly the same problem and I do put the plastic cap back on so i put them in with the large end first so the needle inside the cap goes in first so no more pricked fingers lol


----------



## EmmaLou (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah i suppose that would work but its not the point i have enough to fiddle around with with all the little sticks and everything would just make life a little bit easier if it would just go in x


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 22, 2008)

ah I don't put the plastic cap back on so thats probably why I can fit the needles in. 
The small 1 litre bins we have at work instead of having that bit where you have push things though it's just a big hole there.

mayeb you could steal a big one from work


----------



## EmmaLou (Dec 22, 2008)

well ive pricked myself enough times acidentally anyway. What do you do with ur needles wen ur out and about then if u dnt pt the cap back on?


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 22, 2008)

if i'm out and about then I generally don't change my needle ( i don't change evey single time and leave the needle on the pen). 
If I do then I will put the tiny plastic bit back on to cover the needle and the leave the needle in my insulin wallet and dispose when I get home.


----------



## EmmaLou (Dec 22, 2008)

i suppose everybody does things differently just couldnt imagine re using a needle. And the insulin leaks if u leave the needle on. Iv only been doing this 5 months so il learn my own way eventually. X


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sharps Bin*

Not being funny but once you've used the needle it is no longer sterile so you should change very time


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2008)

The council delivered a 5 litre bin about a week after I was diagnosed. They've just collected it after taking 6 months to fill it!


----------



## Hazel/lottie (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi i use the 1ltr containers for my daughter and yes i put the caps on and yes they have to be pushed down, this also got on my nerves so now when i start a new box i just  get a kitchen knife and cut around the inside edge of one of the holes there is a small  gap inside the plastic teeth, i just slot in the knife and and all the pieces fall into the container.  When were out and about i have also purchased 0.3ltr sharps  boxes online which are pretty  small and i leave them in the car only emptying as and when i need to and because i have purchased them and dont get free replacements i just empty the contents into my 1ltr container.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 23, 2008)

If you look on the forum we have had the discussion re. reusing needles/lancets.
It was pretty interesting, people in both camps, the re-use until you see rust camp, and the new needle every time aseptic technique camp. 
It's all about weighing up risk and deciding what risks you are willing to take.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 23, 2008)

*needle chopping device*

It sounds like other people are not using a needle chopping device? Google for BD Safe Clip to find - it's available on prescription, but only costs about ?1.50. I was issued with one when first diagnosed, and have only needed about 1 every 2 years. The device cuts the needle off a pen needle or syringe. The sharp end of the needle is kept inside the handle, leaving a plastic stub only to be disposed of - safer and less bulky. There's no way the sharps can get out of  the device, so it can be disposed of in normal waste - or sanitary or medical waste bins if you have easy access. It doesn't cut off lancet tips, which are much thicker.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 23, 2008)

*resources*

I inject 4 to 6 times per day, using 3 different pens, 2 shortacting, 1 long acting. I have never had any problems with reusing needles. I also have 2 blood glucose meters and use approx 1 needle per meter per week. I do use more in hotter / more humid conditions. However, I choose not to waste environmental and NHS resources - waste meaning using what I don't need. Just because you don't pay for something doesn't mean it is free.


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 23, 2008)

Copepod said:


> It sounds like other people are not using a needle chopping device? Google for BD Safe Clip to find - it's available on prescription, but only costs about ?1.50. I was issued with one when first diagnosed, and have only needed about 1 every 2 years. The device cuts the needle off a pen needle or syringe. The sharp end of the needle is kept inside the handle, leaving a plastic stub only to be disposed of - safer and less bulky. There's no way the sharps can get out of  the device, so it can be disposed of in normal waste - or sanitary or medical waste bins if you have easy access. It doesn't cut off lancet tips, which are much thicker.


I also have the same problem with the sharps bin but i just make sure that the sharp things are bent down so I can get the needle through. 

I got issued with one of BD safe clip things when I was first diagnosed and everytime i've tried using it it just ends up that the needle is bent or that the needle has come off but still sticking out of the thing that breaks it so I've given up with it, it's not that it's full because i've only used it a handful of times lol.


----------



## loopyloo (Dec 28, 2008)

We had the same problem with the safe clip that it stopped cutting the needles after a couple of days but I wonder if that was coz we had been using it on the lancets as well. Will try the new one only using it for pen needles. 
We were told to only use each needle/lancet once as each time they are used thety blunt slightly and the blunter they are them more painful it can be and can cause harm/infection.
We were given a 5l sharps guard bin on diagnosis.  I prefer the 
Sharpak 18 which is 1.5l and has a turn lid (it is what i use at work).  On prescription we have been given small rectangular sharpsguard 1l with a lift up lid.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 28, 2008)

*Safe clip for thin needles only, not lancets or thicker needles*

I think you have solved your problem with your Safe Clip! I am sure it will serve you much longer if only used for needles. BD claim it will hold 1500 clipped off needles, and state that it is a needle clipping device (no mention of lancets) and for individual use only (ie to be used by only one person, not shared) See http://www.bddiabetes.co.uk/cgi-bin...DC+Documents/C6FEBF8F030E229300256E3500606972 for details Ridiculously long URL, so if it doesn't work, try googling for BD Safe Clip.


----------



## g-man (Dec 29, 2008)

EmmaLou said:


> What size sharp bins do you use? I have a 1 litre one which doesnt take to long to fill but the problem is that the pen needles dnt actually fit in without pushing them and because the needle comes through the bottom bit i could actually prick myself with it. So that isnt very safe. Been to my doctors and chemist and apparently cant get a bigger one on prescription. But the hole you put the needle isnt big enough! What size etc is urs. X



I got a sharps bin from an online shop, not sure if I'm allowed to mention it so I won't for now, but I got both a 0.3 litre and a 1 litre one.  The 0.3 litre has a smaller opening at the top but with the needles I use (Novofine 30g) when you put back on the plastic cap, you hold on to that when pushing it into the bin, so 0% chance of hurting yourself.  

The 1 litre bin has a massive opening at the top with a sliding door on it, so again, unless you don't put the cap on, 0% change of touching the needle.

If you want a link to the bin then PM me.

G-man


----------



## katie (Dec 29, 2008)

Copepod said:


> It sounds like other people are not using a needle chopping device? Google for BD Safe Clip to find - it's available on prescription, but only costs about ?1.50. I was issued with one when first diagnosed, and have only needed about 1 every 2 years. The device cuts the needle off a pen needle or syringe. The sharp end of the needle is kept inside the handle, leaving a plastic stub only to be disposed of - safer and less bulky. There's no way the sharps can get out of  the device, so it can be disposed of in normal waste - or sanitary or medical waste bins if you have easy access. It doesn't cut off lancet tips, which are much thicker.



Wow this sounds really useful for when you are out in public. im going to get one, thanks.

As for reusing needles... I usually use mine more than once.  I can't believe anyone has the patience to change it every single time


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 29, 2008)

katie said:


> Wow this sounds really useful for when you are out in public. im going to get one, thanks.
> 
> As for reusing needles... I usually use mine more than once.  I can't believe anyone has the patience to change it every single time



It's not a case of patience, more hygeine and not wanting to get an infection, not changing needles is awful, once they are used once they are no longer sterile, the insulin crystalises in the needle so you don't get your full dose, they blunt every time you re-use them and each time they come in contact with the air after you first use them you are more open to getting an infection, how can you compare that to patience? I certainly don't want to take a chance


----------



## katie (Dec 29, 2008)

angel30eyes said:


> It's not a case of patience, more hygeine and not wanting to get an infection, not changing needles is awful, once they are used once they are no longer sterile, the insulin crystalises in the needle so you don't get your full dose, they blunt every time you re-use them and each time they come in contact with the air after you first use them you are more open to getting an infection, how can you compare that to patience? I certainly don't want to take a chance



I dont use them till they are rusty or anything... Im talking about using one at breakfast and using it again a couple of hours later at lunch and then changing it next time.  Nothing at all has happened so far.  No need to use a mad face at me, I may cry a bit 

Well done for being bothered to change it everytime. Kudos.


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 29, 2008)

*Needles*

It was meant to be the blue on next to the angry one, my bad, didn't look before i hit send, anyways it's ok, i got really cross with my step-mum who changes hers once a week, now that is bad and she did get a lecture


----------



## katie (Dec 29, 2008)

angel30eyes said:


> It was meant to be the blue on next to the angry one, my bad, didn't look before i hit send, anyways it's ok, i got really cross with my step-mum who changes hers once a week, now that is bad and she did get a lecture



ouch that has got to hurt, you can deffinately tell each time that it is a bit less sharp!


----------



## kitemaster (Dec 30, 2008)

*Mines a whopping 5 litres LOL*

Hi 
Where I live we have the choice of sizes supplied by a local organization under contract with our local city council.

I am admittedly on an insulin pump and some of the sharps and pieces of medical equipment which are disposed of take up a little bit more space than normal. 

It lasts me in the region of six to eight weeks and has quite a large opening.

Take note that a proper sharps box has a black line clearly marked on it and you must not overfill past this point. The reason for this is so that sharps dont reach the opening.

Have a good New Year


----------



## g-man (Dec 30, 2008)

katie said:


> Wow this sounds really useful for when you are out in public. im going to get one, thanks.
> 
> As for reusing needles... I usually use mine more than once.  I can't believe anyone has the patience to change it every single time



I get a box of Novofine 30g 100's about twice a month, they are 8mm needles and are very easy to carry about.  Since I'm using an insulin pen, I just screw the needle on, inject, then screw it off and dispose of.  Job done. Next injection I just repeat the procedure.  

On my pen you cannot leave the needle attached and put the top back on, for the very reason of hygiene I assume.

I tried reusing a needle once and it hurt A LOT when I tried to reinsert it that I never bothered again.

BTW, even a couple of minutes is enough to contaminate the needle.  If you'd ever seen anyone with a nasty staph infection you probably wouldn't reuse the needles! 

Have fun.

G-man


----------

